# Can't see my new posts



## OMO (Oct 24, 2016)

I posted an update in my long running thread. Can't see it. I believe it's there, but when I try and view it I just see old posts. Thread went to the top of the forum so it seems like it must have taken the post at some level.


----------



## Emerging Buddhist (Apr 7, 2016)

I cannot see it either yet it shows your thread updated...


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

Emerging Buddhist said:


> I cannot see it either yet it shows your thread updated...


Ditto


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

That sometimes happen when a thread is very long. The posts are there.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I can see your post and apparently others can as they are replying to it. Here is the link.

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/private-members-section/354978-what-do-i-do-now-26.html#post18927770


----------



## OMO (Oct 24, 2016)

Same thing happening again. Is the forum normally like this? Made a post today and I can't see the last several pages of my thread.

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/private-members-section/354978-what-do-i-do-now-27.html


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

It took about 8 hours after the post before it showed up for me the last time, and I can't see anything new now. I think we need to have a mod split this thread up, maybe just take the last page and make a part 2.


----------



## dubsey (Feb 21, 2013)

Yeah, this happens from time to time, if you switch your options to "show newest first" you can see them.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

Again I cannot see the new posts at all. The last I can see is 05-09-2017.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Hey there,

Can you guys get in here?
http://talkaboutmarriage.com/private-members-section/354978-what-do-i-do-now-46.html

Is there a delay when posting?

Ed


----------



## OMO (Oct 24, 2016)

Same issues. I posted a small update, but thread not displaying correctly. If any mods can fix / help I would appreciate it.


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

OMO said:


> Same issues. I posted a small update, but thread not displaying correctly. If any mods can fix / help I would appreciate it.


Mods, we need to split this thread.


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

Omo, why don't you just start a new thread with your latest update. That would be the fastest and easiest way around this. I would just label it the same as the original thread but add Part 2.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

OMO said:


> Same issues. I posted a small update, but thread not displaying correctly. If any mods can fix / help I would appreciate it.


It's fixed now


----------



## cole8 (Jun 11, 2018)

How do I open a new thread? The page loads then goes back to the draft, won't post. I've tried on mobile and computer (error message from chrome).


----------



## cole8 (Jun 11, 2018)

cole8 said:


> How do I open a new thread? The page loads then goes back to the draft, won't post. I've tried on mobile and computer (error message from chrome).


I can post here but not new thread.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Sorry about the delay getting back to you. Are you still unable to start a new thread? What sections have you been trying to start a new topic in? 

Danniella


----------

